# Darcy's training begins!



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I started teaching Darcy to sit using the clicker. He's getting pretty good at it! He has a very short attention span, so we usually only get 2 attempts before he's off doing something else, but that's ok. We're making it fun so he doesn't really know he's learning anything. 






PS - Pls excuse the state of my place. Everything is pushed against the wall to leave a nice big puppy space. It usually looks much nicer!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Aww - great job. Amazing how smart these poodles are.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

yay! way to go to both you and Darcy!! It's amazing how fast they learn this stuff!! What a cutie pie!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So cute good boy!!!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, Darcy is REALLY good~~


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I love how you can see the wheels turning for just a split second before he does it!! So cute!! I too am amazed at how quickly they pick things up.

When i took Riley to puppy class at 8-9 weeks we did sit in the first class. This was the very first time we had worked on it at all. The first time i said "sit" and put him in the position myself and treat (yes i know, i wont teach another puppy that way, but hey it was 8 years ago). The second time i said sit and was going to put him in position again. When i said sit, he sat!!! Literally after the very first time being shown he got the command and had it from that point on. We have had many more scary smart moments like that since!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is amazing. Good for both of you.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Awe... he is SO cute!! Nice job you two!


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Soooo bright, so cute. Love it! We clicker train as well. It really does work.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Gorky said:


> Soooo bright, so cute. Love it! We clicker train as well. It really does work.


Yep, I'm a big fan of clicker training! We're going to be going to a puppy pre school near here that specializes in Karen Pryor's approach to clicker training, should be fun! I'm hoping Darcy also learns how to play with puppies, a skill he currently doesn't exactly have. He spent the time with the one he has met so far flat on his back!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg he's so little!  What a smart boy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Oh, so cute and so smart at such a young age!! I love how attentive he is toward you. BTW, your place looks fine!
_


----------

